# Greg Popovich all time



## Dre

Where does he rank? I mean he's done it with how many different incarnations of that Spurs roster? The constant is Duncan, then the big 3 as more of a collective, but it takes more than that to win rings, especially in an era where Kobe and Shaq were on the same team.

They're left for dead damn near every year, it's comical almost, the last two years they've had big regular seasons but this year look like they're entirely able to follow through all the way.

So, where do you have Popovich all time as far as best coaches? What will another title (or shit, two) do to his legacy? IIRC Adam already said he might be his GOAT....anyone agree?


----------



## RollWithEm

Ranking coaches is pretty impossible because we don't know how much they really do. Sure we can see the results of their labor. We can assume that they are making adjustments. We can monitor their substitution patterns, but what else do we know? We don't know much about how they interact with their players as men (unless of course they write tell-all books). We don't know much about their practice demeanor. We don't know how well they work with upper management. We don't know how skillful they are at film study. We have nothing to really base a coaching evaluation off of except what we see transpiring on the court.


----------



## Dre

So.....based on that.......


----------



## Floods

I have Phil Jackson and probably Red Auerbach ahead of him.


----------



## RollWithEm

Oh, yeah, I guess you go by titles is what I'm saying. That and total regular season + playoffs win percentage.

I would imagine Phil, Red, and Pop are the top 3. Somebody check those numbers.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Dre said:


> Where does he rank? I mean he's done it with how many different incarnations of that Spurs roster? The constant is Duncan, then the big 3 as more of a collective, but it takes more than that to win rings, especially in an era where Kobe and Shaq were on the same team.
> 
> They're left for dead damn near every year, it's comical almost, the last two years they've had big regular seasons but this year look like they're entirely able to follow through all the way.
> 
> *So, where do you have Popovich all time as far as best coaches?* What will another title (or shit, two) do to his legacy? IIRC Adam already said he might be his GOAT....anyone agree?


Third.
Red first.
Then Riles. 
Then Pop.


----------



## Dornado

PauloCatarino said:


> Third.
> Red first.
> Then Riles.
> Then Pop.


All three ahead of Big Chief Triangle?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ok why the sudden obsession with him? He's been doing the same shit for years and years? It took a 19 game winning streak?


----------



## Dre

Just answer the question or keep it moving. I don't know what obsession you're talking about...this the first time I've mentioned him and if you're talking about the playoff forum well...he is coaching the team that arguably looks better than anyone, why would noone talk about that.


----------



## Dre

I've never seen a thread like this on him...and he honestly rarely gets just due. Real talk Phil might've gotten more play than him on this board this season...and he ain't even coaching


----------



## M.V.W.

Dre said:


> *I've never seen a thread like this on him...and he honestly rarely gets just due.* Real talk Phil might've gotten more play than him on this board this season...and he ain't even coaching


He's probably referring to other places. Much respect to Pop, though.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Dornado said:


> All three ahead of Big Chief Triangle?


yes.


----------



## ~Styles~

Jamel, how about you quit bitching about other peoples topics of conversation and start constructing some of your own. Them 17,000 posts are awfully hollow.


----------



## kbdullah

Pop is third behind Phil and Red.

Barring injury, Spurs have it this year. I think it does something for his legacy to achieve success on a team without a current MVP level player against superteams such as Miami and Oklahoma City. The championship this year isn't going to overcome the gap between Phil and Red who have just about twice as many championships each as Pop.


----------



## VBM

I've got him ahead of Riley, but behind Red and Phil. Obviously, you need talent to win titles. Red, Phil, Pop and Riles have all been blessed with that. Red, Phil and Riles have had the luxury of coaching in bigger markets during their careers and with owners willing to spend the cash to win (Bulls' management jokes aside). Pop's squads have been ballin' on a (Peter Holt) budget...he has to get some bonus points for that. 

Another plus for Pop is he knows how to hold his players accountable without turning them against one another. Phil fed into the Shaq/Kobe rivalry and his digs at Kobe actually led Kobe to refuse to take shots on at least one occasion in order to prove a point. And we all remember the Scottie Pippen/Toni Kukoc fiasco from some years back as well. Compare that to last night as an example, when Pop lit into Tony Parker, Parker barked back, and then they were buddy-buddy by the end of the timeout. 

Pop is like a new-age Red, but you have to put Red and Phil over him based on the sheer quantity of rings. Riles has one more ring, but he's had much more to play with and basically stole his 5th title from Stan Van Gundy's Heat squad.


----------



## Basel

1. Phil
2. Pop

I know Red won a bunch but I wasn't around when he was doing all that so I'm basing this off what I've seen.


----------



## VBM

Should have left this in the NBA Forum. This thread will die here.


----------



## Dre

Someone isn't up on game I see


----------



## RollWithEm

VBM said:


> Should have left this in the NBA Forum. This thread will die here.


Hopefully that's all about to change.


----------



## Basel

For what it's worth, Pop has the 3rd best winning percentage all-time (minimum 500 games coaches) and is behind only Phil Jackson and Billy Cunningham.


----------



## VBM




----------



## Dre

What's sad is that picture isn't that WTF to me...I gotta get out of the hood :favre:


----------



## Luke

I'd put him up there with Phil Jackson, Pat Riley, and Red. He's done a remarkable job with that roster.


----------

